# Today's ducks were earned



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Todayâ€™s ducks were earned with many upâ€™s and downâ€™s all in the same hunt. During many occasions, we witnessed hundreds of teal, redheads and pintails flying over our area. But, we had way too many birds bumping us just outside the blocks, so without hesitation, arguments or disagreements we made two major moves to the rigs. Along with adding more space between the species, we found the ducks liked the decoys another 15 yards out. It was very overcast conditions; therefore, the ducks were not seeing our spread, and when they did see it, we think it spooked them because they were just outside the decoys. Also, the cover we set up in was extremely tall and the birds coming in from the back of us, never saw our spread, so moving the decoys out another 15 yards from where we had them, was the ticket.

Another adjustment included cutting natural vegetation and blending the panel blind in as one natural bush, instead of just using the fake stuff. All-in-all after some downs, we earned our upâ€™s and our tickets punched out to include 5 species of ducks with a mix bag of widgeon, pintails, bluebills, redhead, and green wing teal.

We hope any of these tips or ideas furthers your duck hunting success as it did ours. Good luck!

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------

